

Show HN: Facebook Timeline on steroids - JonathanBouman
http://ScrollFriends.com/

======
JonathanBouman
Everything 100% clientside (jQuery + JSON API's), hosted on Amazon Cloudfront,
in other words pretty scalable.

Screenshots:

Newsfeed: <http://i.imgur.com/oyEdm.jpg>

My own wall: <http://i.imgur.com/iUAsq.jpg>

Photo albums: <http://i.imgur.com/iIDKa.jpg>

Search for 'Joyce': <http://i.imgur.com/6I104.jpg>

